# BECO - Butterfly or 4th Generation???????



## Li27

Hello,

I'm new to "babywearing" (my little girl is due in April) and am looking to invest in a couple different carriers. I love what I've seen/read so far about the Beco, but am confused about the differences between the newer "Butterfly" model (which some retailers aren't carrying yet) and the "4th Generation" model. What's the difference? Which is "better?" I'm looking for something to use from newborn and up...... I'm about 5'7" average sized, if that makes any difference......

Thanks for your help!
Liana


----------



## quietserena

From what I've been able to figure out, butterfly is an improvement on 4th gen. I'm looking to get a Butterfly because of the ease of switching front and back carry and the whole part where a kid can step into the carrier and you put him/her on like a backpack.

I have no direct experience with it but I'm not sure that a carrier like that works with a newborn well. I used my Maya wrap a lot when DD was a wee one like that.

Best of luck finding your carriers! PM me if you need anything.


----------



## kittywitty

Does anyone know which one is easier to nurse in? The butterfly looks akward to nurse in.


----------



## quietserena

One of the sites i went to mentioned inner buckles in the b utterfly for easier nursing. i'm curious too!


----------



## ~ZooBabies~

I ordered a Beco Butterfly bc they're discontinuing the 4th generation and the Butterfly is improved, safer (inside buckling for transfering baby,etc.) I think they're similar in comfort of nursing!!

HTH!


----------



## maymorales

I agree that it'd be hard to find a new 4th Generation in particular prints. You'd have to be really flexible. Having said that, the DVD that comes with the Butterfly has a chapter on how to nurse in it.


----------



## ~ZooBabies~

That's awesome!

I just ordered the "Joshua" print Beco Butterfly, should receive it this week!! I am uber excited









Quote:


Originally Posted by *maymorales* 
I agree that it'd be hard to find a new 4th Generation in particular prints. You'd have to be really flexible. Having said that, the DVD that comes with the Butterfly has a chapter on how to nurse in it.


----------



## mama~anna

I have had both a 4th gen and a butterfly. They are different in that the butterfly has more buckles and a "seat" for the baby. It also has an insert in it so you don't have to use a separate infant insert. I really love my butterfly, it takes about 10 seconds longer to get on than the 4th gen but as a previous poster said the 4th gen is being discontinued.

Wanted to add that I am able to nurse in it, you just have to loosen a few straps. It took me a bit to figure it out but it is now easy.


----------



## KatelynsMomma

from what I have gathered, the 4th generation is easier to nurse in but the butterfly is great for back carrying at a younger age. i guess you can't have it all, right?!


----------



## ~ZooBabies~

Did you make a decision?









I am anxiously awaiting my Butterfly! It shipped today!


----------



## Li27

Thanks everyone!
I think I'll get a butterfly since I want to use it when she's really little - I want the Chocolate/Carnival pattern, it's so pretty! It was hard to find a retailer that had the new Butterfly in stock as they seem to sell out immediately and I found here in Canada most retailers are still carrying the 4th Generation ones. I'm waiting to see what I get for my shower on Saturday and you can bet if a Beco isn't in the pile of gifts, then I'll be coming home to order mine! How funny, that something like a baby carrier could be so exciting. Who'd a thunk it, hey? 
Liana


----------



## dngoff

I wrote a recent blog on the differences between the 4th Generation and the Butterfly.

HTH!


----------



## ~ZooBabies~

I hope you get the Butterfly!

Do you plan on ordering it online?

I didn't have a retailer near me, but I ordered it online (I do most of it that way anyway).

I LOVE my Beco Butterfly! I have a boy, so I got the Joshua Tree pattern, but I LOVE the Carnival one!!!

Good luck!


----------



## Li27

Hi,

Yes, I'm going to order online as I don't think there are retailers near me to go buy one.

I LOVE the Joshua pattern and would have chosen that for a boy too!

My shower is tomorrow, so I'll likely be ordering mine Sunday as long as I don't get one for my shower, which I don't think I will (waiting just in case)!

Liana


----------



## RunnerDuck

I wish you could do a hip carry with a Butterfly... I feel like the butterfly just isn't going to be as good for an older child, even though it seems better for a younger child.

I am thinking of getting 1 of each. My fear is down the line I will prefer the 4th gen and I will be SOL.

eta - I just ordered one of each.


----------



## alysmommy2004

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RunnerDuck* 
I wish you could do a hip carry with a Butterfly... I feel like the butterfly just isn't going to be as good for an older child, even though it seems better for a younger child.

I am thinking of getting 1 of each. My fear is down the line I will prefer the 4th gen and I will be SOL.

eta - I just ordered one of each.









YAY for one of each!!
















I guess this doesn't so much apply now, but I was going to say you could always get a 4th gen used down the line if it's what you really liked. There are always people buying/selling/trading them.

I love my 4th gen, but I have yet to try a Butterfly. I have ot agree with you though, the Butterfly looks great for a younger baby, but since my DS is already 15 mos I probably won't be trying it any time soon.


----------



## RunnerDuck

I wonder why they would take a SSC ... one of the selling points of which is it's great for a child infant through toddler... and turn it into a product that isn't so great for a toddler? Wonder if this will turn out to be a marketing blunder and we'll see a return of the 4th gen in time?


----------



## alysmommy2004

Yeah, it would be great if they'd just have both products on the market. I do think the butterfly is a good thing b/c it will hopefully draw some more mainstream parents over to babywearing. There are mom's who will buy a Bjorn b/c it's the "popular" choice, but I can bet you hands down that most of my friends would opt for a beco just because it was prettier, but until I got one to show them, most didn't know it existed! The only downside to something like a 4th gen is that small babies really won't fit in it for awhile. So IMO there really is a need for both styles on the market.


----------



## RunnerDuck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alysmommy2004* 
There are mom's who will buy a Bjorn b/c it's the "popular" choice, but I can bet you hands down that most of my friends would opt for a beco just because it was prettier, but until I got one to show them, most didn't know it existed!

I never knew it existed until about a month ago.

When out next credit card statement comes, my husband is going to wish I'd still never knew.


----------



## mamaluv3

Just wanted to let you all know that the butterfly is being recalled from what I can tell. Here is some information I found on the web. This is not my website, but they are retailers for Beco. Just wanted to make sure you all know.

http://blog.tendercargo.com/


----------



## RunnerDuck

I saw something about this last night but can't figure out if it's an actual recall or you just need to be more careful ie full instructions weren't included... I emailed the company but haven't heard back yet.


----------



## ~ZooBabies~

This is the problem:

http://quirkybaby.com/catalog.php?category=57

http://www.tendercargo.com/catalog/B...y-Carrier.html

I am not returning mine, as I don't have a problem w/the webbing of my new beco butterfly AND I am not carrying a newborn, so I don't put it on the way you put it on w/a newborn (my son is 11 months).

I called them about it lasnight and talked to them, all you have to do is send it back and they will re-sew it w/HARD-SECURE "two hand" buckles.

HTH


----------



## ~ZooBabies~

Also, there is a CERTAIN way to hold the straps when picking up your baby (secured in the carrier) and if you do NOT pick them up the right way, they can possibly fall out.


----------



## mama~anna

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RunnerDuck* 
I wonder why they would take a SSC ... one of the selling points of which is it's great for a child infant through toddler... and turn it into a product that isn't so great for a toddler? Wonder if this will turn out to be a marketing blunder and we'll see a return of the 4th gen in time?









I love my butterfly for my almost 13 month old. I think it will be great for a full blown toddler too, I never used a hip carry with my other 2 kids, I really just prefer to have them on the back or front where the weight is evenly distributed.

The 4th gen won't come back, not exactly anyway. Because of the ergo patent laws. If you want to read up on it, do a search on the babywearer.


----------

